# plowing with a 2 wheel drive toyota tacoma



## tackett (Dec 17, 2007)

I have a dilemma. I am about to purchase a new Toyota Tacoma, 4 cyl., standard trans....the problem is - I would much prefer to get 2 wheel drive for the better gas mileage (and several thousand dollars cheaper) since I do a great deal of long distance driving...on the other hand I need to plow about 300' of rough gravel/rock driveway (no hills). The question is - is 4-wheel drive essential for plowing


----------



## Jakkle5 (Dec 26, 2006)

:waving:Short and simple answer, yes. You need 4 wheel drive. Unless you can get a 1 mile running start


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

you can plow in 2wd but not with a taCOMA


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

is this some kind of joke??


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

You could, but it wouldn't be very practical. I assume you can order the Tacoma with a rear locker? If you had a locked rear end, studded tires and weight you could probably get by if you didn't let any snow accumulate. I suppose chains would also work.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The only guys I know who can plow in 2wd effectively are running 3/4tons and up and have plenty of weight sitting in the bed. Good tires and being a good driver help also.

I have plowed a little bit in my 1/2ton in 2wd and I need a posi/locker and more ballast to be able to do it all the time. Or maybe I should take the wings off then try it.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

i think the 4 cyl manual will get you great milaige no matter if it is 4 wheel or not. I wouldnt buy anything other than 4wd. If they still make a set of manual locking hubs for new toyotas buy a set of those and leave them in free (which is basically 2wd) until you want to do anything in 4wd. Leaving them in free is just like 2wd but you can lock in 4wd in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

If you drive long distances you will want a 4wd truck just to get around in the snow. My father-in-law has a 2wd S-10 and even w/snow tires and weight in the back he still has problems on the hills and on unplowed roads.

If you need to get a 2wd truck, you should be able to buy a beater 4x4 plow truck for less money than putting a new plow on the Tacoma.


----------



## tkrepairs (Nov 28, 2007)

the 4wd tacoma will still get worse mileage than the 2wd if you have manual hubs and you leave them unlocked because of larger tires, heavier truck, there is actually more rolling resistance with the manual hubs than a simple 2wd setup, lower gear ratios, etc. etc. 

anyway, i wouldnt plow with a 2wd tacoma unless i enjoyed yelling and swearing and wasting money on setting it up. you'll spend the difference in cost of trucks to make the 2wd capable of moving snow. front suspension will need beefing, rear end mods, better tires, lots of weight for the back etc. etc. 
i'd go 4wd


----------



## hadley-plow-guy (Dec 18, 2007)

I have a Chevy 1 ton V30 4WD Dump and I wouldn't plow anything unless I had 4WD. No matter how much weight was in the back. You need to carry too much speed with 2WD and risk getting severely stuck. With 4WD you can use the weight of your vehicle to push the snow. And you can increase or decrease the speed as needed. In 2WD tire chains are a must, but you risk them flying off and doing more damage. I agree going with a beater and forgetting the 2WD plow idea. Just my thoughts.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

There is no way I would ever consider buying a 2WD truck unless it was for summer use only. You might not need 4WD all the time, but it is sure nice to have when you need it. I would never plow without it.


----------

